# Frogs & Toads > Tomato Frogs, Painted Frogs & Microhylids >  Frog banging face into glass

## Darkhelmet

My tomato frog has been quite active at night lately. He was recently placed into a taller enclosure, and has been enjoying the new space by stalking around at night. However, he seems to be preoccupied with reaching along the sides of the tank, even jumping and smacking into them. He has also been jumping up over a foot to hit the glass top of his enclosure (maybe he is interested in the Exoterra Moonlight bulb?). Don't get me wrong: I'm thrilled that my frog has been active at night. However, I'm worried about the darn frog hurting itself.

Should I be concerned? Is there anything I can do about this? I thought about getting a scenic wallpaper to put on the back and right side of the tank to make him aware of the barrier, but that would not address the ceiling issue.

----------


## Mikae3000

I would get the scenic wallpaper to help. I use them in my tanks, and they look good and seem to help keep my tomatoes from smacking into the glass (only my adult females have a tendency to do it). They can also cut down on stress on the frog by blocking out movement and lights from the back and sides of the glass. 

As for the lid, I don't really know. I've only seen one of my females do that once. She can jump almost the whole length of the 20 gallon tank in one hop as well. She's also a climber and climbs up some of the artificial plants I have in my tank.

Your frog hitting the sides once in awhile probably won't do any major damage, but if he's doing it repeatedly and consistently... well, I can't imagine it being good for him. I'm afraid I don't know much of an answer for you. Hopefully someone else will be able to help. I'd like to know too. =(

I think the care-sheets for tomato frogs greatly underestimate how active they can be. They're not like pacman frogs that just sit there. When they get active at night, they're all over the place, hopping and climbing. I know I want to get a 30 gallon for my female tomatoes as soon as I can afford one--20 is sufficient, but not ideal.

----------


## Pluke

Hmmm.. yeah I'd suggest some wallpaper, but I'm not sure how that would help with the ceiling issue. I'm not really sure what you could do to stop him from doing that. Do you ever take him out? Maybe letting him out of the cage and letting him wander a bit will help? (that's if you have a safe, clean place for that.) If you come up with a solution let me know, as I'd be interested to hear for future reference. I have three baby tomato frogs atm and any info is good info.  :Smile: 

Edit: Maybe a bigger tank would be a solution, too. A 40 Gallon or so.. it might be telling you it wants some more room.

----------


## Darkhelmet

Ah jeez, I literally just bought and set up this new tank last weekend. It's a 25 gallon (24"x15"x21") tank in a bundle from Petsmart (actually a really good deal). I'd like to give him all the space his frog self would like, but I'm a college student and there won't be room for a big tank when I go back this year. I also won't really have a good place for him to wander. Perhaps at later date when I have some more money and time I'll pick up a larger tank (and maybe a froggie friend too).

For now though I will probably get some wallpaper and paste it along the back and one/both of the left and right sides. I really would prefer not to limit my viewing angles of him, as the front of the tank is wet and foggy from the humidity, and also smeared with coconut fiber from his late night activities. However, I will follow my new adage, "Frog before self".

I'd really not spend much money on a background. Do you guys know of a good place to get them other than a local pet store? I'm kinda cheap, and sometimes shopping for frog supplies at pet stores feels like highway robbery.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Ah jeez, I literally just bought and set up this new tank last weekend. It's a 25 gallon (24"x15"x21") tank in a bundle from Petsmart (actually a really good deal). I'd like to give him all the space his frog self would like, but I'm a college student and there won't be room for a big tank when I go back this year. I also won't really have a good place for him to wander. Perhaps at later date when I have some more money and time I'll pick up a larger tank (and maybe a froggie friend too).
> 
> For now though I will probably get some wallpaper and paste it along the back and one/both of the left and right sides. I really would prefer not to limit my viewing angles of him, as the front of the tank is wet and foggy from the humidity, and also smeared with coconut fiber from his late night activities. However, I will follow my new adage, "Frog before self".
> 
> I'd really not spend much money on a background. Do you guys know of a good place to get them other than a local pet store? I'm kinda cheap, and sometimes shopping for frog supplies at pet stores feels like highway robbery.


25 Gallon is fine for now. If you keep moving the frog around it will become overly stressed. Just place a background around 3 sides of the tank to make the frog feel more secure.

----------


## Pluke

Keep on eye on PetCo, they just had a sale this last June/July for $1 per Gallon for tanks up to 55G. So you could get a 40 gallon for $40 which is a really good deal. That's if you have the room for it of course, heh. I'm pretty sure that sale happens twice a year, so around December/Janurary expect to see it again. I've seen background for sale for as low as $1 a foot I THINK, maybe it was $2 a foot. This was at a fish store in Ypsilanti, if you're anywhere near there.

----------


## sajane

I had no idea they were that active! My frog is only about 6mo old,  but it never comes out of hiding, i am up alot at night and never see it. It is in a 10 gal now.

----------


## Mikae3000

> I had no idea they were that active! My frog is only about 6mo old,  but it never comes out of hiding, i am up alot at night and never see it. It is in a 10 gal now.


Sounds like my male tomato. He's about the same age and very shy. I  guess it varies from frog to frog. I think as they get older and are  more used to people, they become a bit more bold too.

----------

